# One Mission, One Goal



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Tomorrow on the Ohio River James Fox and Doc Lange will attempt to break the current state record Blue catfish of 57#3oz. set in June of 2008.

We have great bait and the equipment to get the job done, and with a little luck we may be able to find that fish, if we succeed we will have attained our mission and goal for the day.

One thing we both agreed on is that the fish will be alive and released back into the Ohio River, if we cannot do that then that fish will never see the record books from our boats,can't see killing a fish for a record

I'll report back tomorrow night with how we do, were going to have fun regardless..............Doc


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Excited for the outcome! Are you saying you will try and have it verified as a record when still alive? Or are you just going to take some measurements and have it be a unofficial record?


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

As long as they will not kill the fish then we will verify it, if they say that the fish has to be killed then it will be offically unofficially and released back into the river...............Doc


----------



## cincynick (Feb 3, 2007)

Good luck. I fish the Ohio all along rt 50 on the westside of cincy from the shore and I'm sure they are in there.


----------



## kyjake (Nov 21, 2007)

Wish you success,but the odds are against you.
Jake


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Good luck Doc and Bink, but guys it's gonna be a skunking due to not having the muscle of the teams..... Lynn and Janet. Those are the ones that I'll put my money on!

PS-Drop me off some of that "*GREAT BAIT*"!


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Not a State record but a very nice fish on a tough day on the Ohio, river dropped 4 foot overnight and another 2 foot while we were out there but Bink managed this 31# fish in very heavy current look at the wake off the ball, we had a blast and that's all that mattered to us..............Doc


----------



## Cincyghosthunter (Jun 4, 2008)

Nice fish, congrats. Was this caught using the new rig of rod holders?


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Nope we were in Binks boat today.............Doc


----------



## crappiebub (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice try Guys. Give it heck next time. I like it that you will only go for the record by not killing the fish.
We talked to Neil about it for a Virginia record while fishing, and he said they just have to have the State Biologist verify it and be weighed on a Certified scale, which he has at his store. We tried.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice fish Bink and at least you guys got out and took a nice fish!
Shad or skippie??
Salmonid


----------



## binkfox77 (Jan 8, 2006)

Hey Doc had a great time, someday we will accomplish the goal,and melon we are going to try to do it without the power girls. To answer your question Mark it was chicken liver with a little gravy.HAHA it was shad.


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

montagc said:


> Would it be an Ohio record? I think in some areas here, Cincinnati, the river is part of Kentucky. In reciprocal waters, does the record go to the state of catch, or state of license?


State of license, I carry both Ohio and Kentucky cause you just never know................Doc


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Nice fish. At least you guys got on some blues. I could not catch one today, nothing but channels down in the Cincy area.


----------

